

Tactile music player with gesture control interface [video] - jheitzeb
http://www.hackthings.com/tactile-music-player-with-gesture-interface/

======
GuiA
Awesome concept+execution! Funnily enough, I did exactly the same thing when I
was a grad student studying tangible interaction 2-3 years ago.

My advisor loved the idea of foreign objects (a kenyan sculpture, a japanese
wood block carving, etc.) being imbued with local music (in his own words:
"computationally-mediated arts and crafts, rooted in the traditions and
material expressions of specific regions and cultures").

Sadly, my code forever remained buried deep on our SVN repo, and not even a
paper came out of it.

Congrats to the author for doing something that I didn't do- actually putting
your work out there! :)

------
devindotcom
This is cool - but I think it doesn't scale in the real world. If I've got,
say, two thousand albums, well damn, all of a sudden having them all over the
place on platters doesn't sound so good. The nice thing about vinyl is, while
it takes up space, _it is the music itself_ and has value other than as a
pointer. Really neat little project, though.

------
junto
The "next track" gesture confused me slightly. It looked like he went
backwards, then I realised he was swiping the current one away like the iPod
player.

Nice idea though.

------
simba-hiiipower
this is really cool. not sure about its practicality but i don't particularly
care.

would love to see this built-out to where i could take any album in my
(digital) collection and add it to the experience.

has a very retro yet futuristic feel to it and i totally dig it.

